# Blue Competition Cycles



## Drnwagn (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey guys,
So, I picked this up a few months back. 

In any case, I am pleased with the bike though there are a few things that I need to change such as the stem, seat post and maybe even the handle bars as I realize that I am not a fan of the wing'd bar craze. Also the wheels. Too flexy!

Any way, just trying to see if anyone else in the area happens to have a Blue and what you think of it. I can say that I get alot of looks from other riders but always feel that I have nice parts but a crappy frame since many people have not heard of them. I guess I also feel this way to a degree because my last bike was a Serotta HSG carbon with Record 10 on it.










Please post up you opinions or any feed back you might have on yours if you have one.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Come to a few cross races. The dominant team in the mid-Atlantic, C3-Sollay, is riding Blue frames.


----------



## Drnwagn (Jun 9, 2009)

I got to put one together for the rep a month or so ago but the buy did the flat handle bar option and street tires for a commuter. Nice bike over al. My wife wants one now! funny how it can be popular in one arena but fairly unheard of in another.


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

I've had a Blue RD1 for 2 months now. I have about 350 miles on it.

Personally, I adore it. When I bought the Blue, I retired my Giant to commuter status. I have a hard time choosing it to commute on though becuase I so much prefer the Blue.

I did replace the handlebars (With Salsa short and shallow), and the saddle. When I replaced the handlebars, I put on dark blue bar tape to give the Blue a little blue!

I am contemplating replacing the 23mm tires with some 25s for comfort.

The type of riding I do is a combination of commuting, 30-50 mile weekend riding, some charity rides, and just recently started going on weekly group rides.

Here are some pics of my bike:

























Before the new handlebars:


----------



## Drnwagn (Jun 9, 2009)

Great bike for the price. I have built a couple of these and am very impressed. I agree witht he whole "blue" thing. I mean, the RC8 comes in blue but the 7 was only in black/white/gray. the only thing blue on my bike at the moment is a set of skewers. How sad. But with my bike, blue just wouldn't look right. Changing out the seat is a priority though for sure!


----------



## sxr-racer (Dec 22, 2007)

I picked up a BLUE NX 7 last year. Great bike. 

They are a smaller company. You see alot of them in Triathalons.


----------

